# Hutch Trick Star II



## Brian (Aug 14, 2022)

Hello, 
This is not my frame but I may possibly be able to get it. Not sure as of yet.
 I know that these go for pretty substantial prices but I can’t find much on the Trick Star II. When was this version made?
Wondering what this frame might be going for.
Thanks


----------



## sworley (Aug 14, 2022)

Looks like maybe an ‘87 per the link below. The challenge with a bare frame today if you’ll be upside down so quickly when buying the correct vintage BMX parts. Good luck with it!






						Search - BMXmuseum.com
					






					bmxmuseum.com


----------



## Brian (Aug 14, 2022)

sworley said:


> Looks like maybe an ‘87 per the link below. The challenge with a bare frame today if you’ll be upside down so quickly when buying the correct vintage BMX parts. Good luck with it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep been upside down on a few previous bikes before but not on this one as it won’t be my project. Would be great for someone that may already have some available parts to get it going.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 14, 2022)

Circa 1987 1988


----------



## undercover_poe (Oct 13, 2022)

TS2 were after hutch moved to over seas. They were producing them in Taiwan and they were lower quality then the original trick star that was made there after 1985. The really valuable ones are US made trick stars (1984 & early 85)  and race bikes like Hollywood. However there are still fanatics out there who love the TS2 as these days they are kind if rare. They have a weak point at the rear dropouts from what I heard. Value is so subjective. If I had all the other parts (but the frame) for that bike and I had one as a kid I’d pay a lot. Just the frame like that?  I’d pay A few hundred. Looks to be original finish. Nice example


----------



## Brian (Oct 13, 2022)

Thanks for this information it’s much appreciated!


----------



## Bikerider007 (Nov 15, 2022)

I really like the look of these. Different but as mentioned they are later and non US. If no fork thats proabbaly going to cost some serious  if you can find. Not to mention everything else.


----------

